# IBJ's Ice Condition/Activity Report



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thursday 12/17/2009

*Ladue Reservoir:*
Boat House/Parking Lot off Valley & Washington: OPEN WATER
St Rt 44 Eastward: 100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
St Rt 44 Westward: 100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
St Rt 422 North: OPEN WATER
St Rt 422 South: 90% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Valley Drive (Dam Area): OPEN

* Mogadore: * 
Boathouse, St Rt 43 (Eastward): 90% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
St Rt 43 Westward 75% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Lansinger Rd, Boat Stake Area Bay Ice Only
North Dike: Sunnybrook Access Road: OPEN
North Dike:Old Forge Access Road: OPEN
Congress Lake Road Eastward: 90% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Congress Lake Road Westward 90% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Palm/Saxe Road: *3'-4" Ice: 2 young "flat belly's" fishing this evening in 3ft * (they were far from being 200 lb icers!)
Sunnybrook Rd Parking Lot/Dam Area: BAY ICE


*Portage Lakes:*
East Reservoir: 90% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Hower: 75% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
North: 90% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Long: 90% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
West
Miller

*Nesmith:* 75% Ice Covered, UNSAFE

*Springfield:* 75% Ice Covered, UNSAFE


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the report, IBJ. Just curious, when were you at Congress Lake road? I was there around 10 this morning, drilled a hole at the end of the dock and didn't see any open water on that side. Thanks again for the report, you are always on the spot with this info, it is nice to know we are getting close again!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I was at Congress Lake Rd at 2:00pm & a second time at 8:00pm this evening, Thursday 12/17


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Mogadore: *
Boathouse, St Rt 43 (Eastward): 90% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
St Rt 43 Westward 75% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Lansinger Rd, Boat Stake Area Bay Ice Only
North Dike: Sunnybrook Access Road: OPEN
North Dike:Old Forge Access Road: OPEN
Congress Lake Road Eastward: 90% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Congress Lake Road Westward 90% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
*Palm/Saxe Road: 3'-4" Ice: 2 young "flat belly's" fishing this evening in 3ft (they were far from being 200 lb icers!)*
Sunnybrook Rd Parking Lot/Dam Area: BAY ICE


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ice Conditions have not changed much in the last few days. 

*ALL INLAND LAKES ARE UNSAFE*


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

After the clouds moved off, it got very cold last night... I hope it added a little. We'll see how much rain we get and hopefully, it won't destroy the little bit of ice we have.

I'm thinking Palm rd. Saturday with Nick... Never fished that area before, so may need a point in the right direction.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It's very shallow at Palm Rd... 2-3ft.. with lots of lilly pads & weeds. You just have to find a clear pocket where the gills are congregating.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

How much rain ya'll supposed to get up north?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Date:WEDS 12/23

*Ladue Reservoir:*: 100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Boat House/Parking Lot off Valley & Washington:
St Rt 44 Eastward: Back Bays have 3"
St Rt 44 Westward: 2" Ice, Unsafe
St Rt 422 North: 
St Rt 422 South
Valley Drive (Dam Area)

*Punderson: *100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Marina
Picnic Area
Camping Area

*Mogadore: *
Boathouse, St Rt 43 (Eastward)
St Rt 43 Westward
Lansinger Rd, Boat Stake Area
North Dike: Sunnybrook Access Road
North Dike:Old Forge Access Road
Congress Lake Road Eastward: 2 1/2" Ice. give it a couple more days
Congress Lake Road Westward
Palm/Saxe Road: 3"-4" Ice. Guys fishing towards the East (Ranfield Rd)
Sunnybrook Rd Parking Lot/Dam Area

*Nimisila Reservoir:*100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE

*Portage Lakes:*
Old State Park: 4 guys fishing late afternoon 3" ice in some areas
East Reservoir:100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE 
Hower: 100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
North: 100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Long: 100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
West: 100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE
Miller: 100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE

*Nesmith:* 100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE

*Springfield:*
100% Ice Covered, UNSAFE


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Date: Thursday, 12/24

*Ladue Reservoir:*
* Boat House/Parking Lot off Valley & Washington:* Foot & SledTracks leading from boat launch to the north towards the small island. parallel with Valley Rd. NO tracks leading to main part of lake.
St Rt 44 Eastward: 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
St Rt 44 Westward: 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
St Rt 422 North:100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity 
St Rt 422 South:100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity 
Valley Drive (Dam Area):100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity 

*Punderson:* 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity


*Mogadore: *
Boathouse, St Rt 43 (Eastward):100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
St Rt 43 Westward: 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
Lansinger Rd, Boat Stake Area:100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
North Dike: Sunnybrook Access Road: 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
North Dike:Old Forge Access Road: 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
*Congress Lake Road Eastward:[/*COLOR] Foot Tracks & Sled Tracks leading East. Some icers have been venturing onto ice. 
Congress Lake Road Westward: No Activity
*Palm/Saxe Road:* 4" Ice. Spoke with 5 icers/ mixed fishing results
Sunnybrook Rd Parking Lot/Dam Area

*Nimisila Reservoir:* 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity

*Portage Lakes:*
*Old State Park (OSP): *4 Icer at 10:30 am. 3-4" in some areas/other areas with only less. *NOTE: 1 ICER FELL THROUGH ICE ON TUES!!!*
East Reservoir: 90% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
Hower: 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
North:100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity 
Long: 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
West:100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity
Miller:: 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity

Nesmith: 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity

Springfield: 100% Ice Covered/ Unsafe/No Icer Activity


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

THANKS IBJ. APPRECIATE your reports!Great information! MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!-----------SONAR.............


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Date: Field Observations Saturday 01/02/10

*Ladue Reservoir:* _*NOBODY ON THE LAKE*_ 
Boat House/Parking Lot off Valley & Washington: No vehicles
St Rt 44 Eastward
St Rt 44 Westward
St Rt 422 North
St Rt 422 South
Valley Drive (Dam Area)

*Nimisila Reservoir*
C-5 A handful of vehicles parked at the camping area. Ice is 3" at Best. 
* Lots of weak, thin and UNSAFE areas.*

*Portage Lakes:*
East Reservoir: Open water on East Side near Island
Hower: Ice Covered, UNSAFE
North: 3-4" Ice - Guys fishing between Islands near Tower
Long: Ice Covered, UNSAFE
West
Miller:
Old State Park (OSP): *Thin areas near the channels.[/COLOR]*

*Nesmith:* Ice Covered, UNSAFE


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

Are you heading anywhere today icebucket?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks for the reports icebucket!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick and I drove by Nimisila and saw the guys out but did notice there weren't that far out... We also saw the open water there. I think we'll wait until next week for there.

Today, it may be Mogadore at Congress Lake Rd. Not sure I want to sit in a crowd at OSP.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Due to my work shift schedule, the only day I have to spend time with the wife is on Sundays. Unfortunately, I wont be hitting the ice on Sundays, but for sure most mornings and all day on Mondays.

So far, I've been out 5x this season/ Here's some of my results:


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

me and my cousin was the guys in the shanty at north on saturday.4in.


----------

